# Cat has an irritation on nipple



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My 3 year old male cat Sam has some sort of an irritation around one of his nipples. I noticed it three days ago. Its red and pink and Im assuming its itchy because when he grooms himself and licks that area he cant stop until I stop him. And do you know how when you burn yourself the skin kind of looks really shiny and when you move it the burned skin looks different then normal skin, thats what the area looks like, which Im guessing is from him licking so much.

He was just on antibiotics, which were ended last week, so I doubt its an infection. 

Iv been feeding him nature's variety prairie lamb chunks in gravy canned food as part of his rotation, and my friend suggested maybe from the saturated fat from the lamb hes having a glandular reaction? I dunno

I have an antibiotic ointment for general skin irritations that I got from my vet a while ago when Ruby had a yeast infection, can I put that on the area? I think its called theraderm or something like that. Its supposed to stop itching too.
I dont want to have to take him to the vet again, it has not gotten any worse in the past three days, and I have not seen him licking it today. If I can, I will try and get a picture of it and post it, maybe someone has seen something like it before. 

Any suggestions? Another thing my friend suggested was to buy Dr. Maggies antibiotic ointment from the petstore to put on it, because it also has a bitter taste so the animal wont lick the cream.

Finally figured out how to get the pic off my phone. Its not the best quality, but its the best one I could get, I couldnt hold him down long enough









The circled part is the nipple, the rest is the irritation. The writing is blurry


----------

